# Prime time



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there somewhere on the app when you accept a request that says if the ride is in prime time? I notice in La it always differs from block to block.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

drovetobroke91604 said:


> Is there somewhere on the app when you accept a request that says if the ride is in prime time? I notice in La it always differs from block to block.


Do you mean prime time as in the guarantees? It is 5-3am on Fri and Sat night in most markets.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lyft calls surge prime time. I've never gotten a primetime fare so I don't know the answer to this question


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Lyft calls surge prime time. I've never gotten a primetime fare so I don't know the answer to this question


Oops, sorry. I did not see this was in the LYFT forum. I just read "New Posts" and rarely take note of where they are coming from.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I never realy noticed if I had a PT fares or not until I ended the trip and received the text notification that it was PT and what %.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

No, there is unfortunately no way to tell from the ping. If you know your area you can usually tell from the address, if it's in the PINK zones. But that's the only way you can tell. I also drive Plus and they don't have an indication for that either, which is somewhat unfortunate BECAUSE a few pax will order std. rate and when they see a Plus pull up the kids will pile in or a std rate pax will fish for a Plus ride by proximity/location to the driver. You just have to take it as a Lyft Plus driver. So far, in balance, none of this has overly bothered me when all the dust settles. 

But overall, and very contrary to my experiences with Uber, I remain extremely pleased with Lyft as a driver for many reasons. 

Should they follow Uber down the shitter on lowered rates though I will have to end my ride share days.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, the biggest flaw with Lyft is that they don't identify Prime Time rides. Unfortunately their pink zones don't help either, as they represent demand. But I've often found zones that are PT but the driver app will not display pink for that area. 

It works to Lyft's disservice too. I know they want drivers being agnostic in accepting rides, but I've often turned down farther pickups, only to log out of driver mode, move pin to that area, and see that it's got significant PT %. I would have certainly taken the ride with that knowledge, but declined it having to assume that it might NOT be PT and not worth the long distance to pickup.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Yeah, the biggest flaw with Lyft is that they don't identify Prime Time rides. Unfortunately their pink zones don't help either, as they represent demand. But I've often found zones that are PT but the driver app will not display pink for that area.
> 
> It works to Lyft's disservice too. I know they want drivers being agnostic in accepting rides, but I've often turned down farther pickups, only to log out of driver mode, move pin to that area, and see that it's got significant PT %. I would have certainly taken the ride with that knowledge, but declined it having to assume that it might NOT be PT and not worth the long distance to pickup.


I run 2 phones so usually have the rider app running next to the driver app. And when the rider app shows P.T. it will NOT show up on their or our pay end, so that is an anomaly in their system. It may show PT on the rider app but the riders are NOT being hit with it if it's not pink on our end from what I've been able to tell. It's just a quirk in their system. Maybe the pax are happy when they don't get hit. Don't know why they do it. It would seem to slow down fares if it's showing P.T. on the pax end but it's not being charged to them or paid to us.

There are some operation flaws that Lyft could use a clean up on in their app.


----------



## p'doff (Jan 17, 2015)

drovetobroke91604 said:


> Is there somewhere on the app when you accept a request that says if the ride is in prime time? I notice in La it always differs from block to block.


I had a prime time fare yesterday. My first one since I started with Lyft(I usually use Uber). I opened the app just to see if they were surging like Uber and there was a notification that says 'prime time up to 100%. I got lucky and got a ping. The ride paid out 18.80 when usually I may get 8-9.00 for that Ride. What I'm confused about is the 'up to 100%' I have no idea if that was a 100% Fare or a 59% fare.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

p'doff said:


> I had a prime time fare yesterday. My first one since I started with Lyft(I usually use Uber). I opened the app just to see if they were surging like Uber and there was a notification that says 'prime time up to 100%. I got lucky and got a ping. The ride paid out 18.80 when usually I may get 8-9.00 for that Ride. What I'm confused about is the 'up to 100%' I have no idea if that was a 100% Fare or a 59% fare.


It says in the fare summary when you rate the rider. At that point it will denote the PT, if any.


----------

